# Hilton Head-gas available?



## cpnuser (Sep 26, 2008)

Is anyone having problems filling up with gas on Hilton Head? How about coming up I-95 from FL?  What are the gas prices in this area?  We're in the Tampa FL area. Gas price is about $3.70 a gallon and there doesn't seem to be a gas shortage here.  Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am so glad you asked this question. We will be coming from Atlanta to Hilton Head on September 28th. We are having trouble getting gas here. Anyone made the trip and were you able to get gas?


----------



## KCI (Sep 26, 2008)

We checked into Marriott Heritage in SeaPines today and we just live about 15 miles from here in Sun City and we have not had any problem with gas shortages...don't know about the trip from Atlanta or FL...gas prices range about 3.65 and up..weather is going to be marvelous this coming week.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 26, 2008)

Last week gas in Savannah when we landed was $3.71 and I have been on HHI all week and it is $3.65 and a few pennies more.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am not worried about the price as I am the availability of it.


----------



## tombo (Sep 27, 2008)

Here are a couple of articles to read about current gas shortages in the southeast.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-gaslines27-2008sep27,0,3022681.story

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/09/25/AR2008092504159.html?hpid=topnews

http://www.islandpacket.com/state/story/622318.html


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 27, 2008)

Not sure about South Carolina, but we're having trouble here in NC.  I couldn't find any gas yesterday..finally found regular today (my car is supposed to run on premium but she may have to swallow a little regular for the time being !)


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 27, 2008)

We were able to get gas today at Costco. I am hoping that we will have enough to get most of the way to HH.


----------



## Janette (Sep 29, 2008)

$3.55 at Sam's at Pooler exit of I 95.  $3.57 at Walmart on 278. Our gas comes from a source different from North Georgia. We just left Athens today and the price was $4 and running out at some stations with lines at some. Atlanta news looked bad for that area.


----------



## KCI (Sep 29, 2008)

We are on HHI right now and bought gas today ($3.57) and I have not seen any stations that had closed signs anywhere...


----------



## rachel1998 (Oct 5, 2008)

We just returned from HH. We paid yesterday $3.46 per gallon. Back in Atlanta and it is still $3.99, what goes?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 5, 2008)

I paid $3.34 today at an Enmark station near the Target store on 278 between I-95 and HHI.


----------



## maggie mae (Oct 17, 2008)

*Hilton Head Gas*

We returned last weekend from HHI and filled up the night before leaving at $3.15 per gallon on the island. Off island prices were similar at that time.


----------



## vkhome (Oct 17, 2008)

Does the Sams Club on the island have a gas station?


----------



## KCI (Oct 17, 2008)

No the Sam's Club on HHI does not have a gas station!


----------



## stanmark (Oct 19, 2008)

Just returned from HHI Saturday, 10-18.  Gas was readily available at $2.85-$2.89 on the island (down 5-10 cents from earlier in the week and should continue to drop.)  Cheapest Saturday afternoon was US 278 @ I-95 at $2.75 to $2.79.  Note that gas in SC is typically cheaper than adjacent states.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 9, 2008)

*gas prices on teh web*

before heading out of town on TS vacations I pull up Gasbuddy.com and check current gas prices on the route to the resort..

they are very current and correct most of the time.. when prices were going up they might be a bit low and now the prices are coming down the actual price could be lower than posted.  you can see a 20-30 cents different just a couple exits apart.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 9, 2008)

*Tought of this thread*

Thought about this thread today, coming up I-95.  When we went to Florida about 6 weeks ago, we were happy to find gas under $4 a gallon.  Today in southern VA, we saw gas at $1.89.  What a difference this short amount of time meant.  We paid about 1/2 as much for gas coming home from Florida than going.

Nancy


----------

